# Breitling Avenger Seawolf At Work



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here are two pictures, taken during my 15 foot safety stop on a sunny day off Turks and Caicos, no strobe used.

In the closeup, you can see that the red tip of the second hand doesn't look exactly red, despite the fact that I'm at snorkeling depth and it's nearly 1100 in the clear waters of the Carribean.










In the second, taken at arm's length, the tip of the second hand is already black, even though the camera is 2 feet away


















Despite this, I really like the Avenger for diving. The dial is easy to read at a glance and I really don't care where the second hand is - every time measurement is rounded off for safety when diving. The problem with the Breitling, and why I only wore it for the one dive, is that it is too dear to risk dinging it up when I have less expensive watches that can do the same job. So, it gets worn on the surface until I get a job as a saturation diver


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

It's freezing cold, trains are not or hardly running at all, it's January, and this is just the post I needed to cheer me up. Thanks Colin! Next time you go can you show us what it looks like at 15 metres? (Do you carry out deep stops?)

(Post more of these please, I need a holiday !







)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Great photos of a diver watch at work....I was beginning to think all divers were dress watches  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

... and Tiger wears a race car driver's watch (seriously, it has a chronometer and a tachymeter







)

Posted some pics from the last 3 dive trips (Turks and Caicos, Rangiroa and Fiji) on the Anything Goes board for those who need a little tropical break. Put Bob CD on before viewing









No deep (decompression) stops when sport diving







, only when working







The 15 foot "safety stop" is made for 3 minutes before surfacing and is now widely accepted for all recreational diving. The latest safety recommendation is to make an additional 1 minute stop at a depth equivalent to half the maximum depth of the dive before proceeding to 15 ft. Haven't seen the data on this, but it makes good sense.

I routinely make sport dives to 130'/5 ATA/40M on air or Nitrox, and I've made working dives to 185'/7 ATA/60M on Heliox and Trimix - with deep stops for decompression. No pictures from the working dives, but the photos posted are from sport dives made in the 40-100 foot range. No watch photos from those depths, but that's something to think about next time I'm down there (March it looks like).


----------

